# Starting problem with Viper alarm



## Danielone (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello, I just bought a 99 salvage Miata. It has a viper alarm. I just put the key in the ignition and the car doesn't start. I unpluged the alarm, the engine turns but no fire. Could it be a coil problem or because the alarm is unplug?:4-dontkno


----------



## RIGHTE0US (Jan 7, 2008)

alarm is not unplugged, no matter how you view it, its still in tact. That car requires a security key with a chip in it. If you have an aftermarket alarm installed (viper and so on) there's a box with another coded key within that box...hey, didnt I just post and wiring diagram for you?...oh no, dont go ripping things apart and jumping wires. put it all back together, hook it all back up, and then post from there. Square one first


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

If the alarm had a chip/key it would have started then......... assuming it's a remote starter and not just an alarm as it wouldn't have it then.
The fact that you disconnected it then it wouldn't start suggests other issues with the cars starting system, I.E. fuel/ignition something isn't working right there.


----------



## Danielone (Apr 25, 2008)

I found the problem, a wrire was cut on the line. Thank you very much!


----------

